# DEWALT DW331K 6.5 amp Jig Saw



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i had to get one of these yesterday. pretty impressive tool. only confusion is the angle settings. i understand the angle settings but each side of the scale, which ever way you want to lean it, and each side has a 0, but if i set it to 0 on either side it is angled towards that side a bit, its not level with the blade. i have to turn it upside down and look at the bottom and then set the bottom plate so it parallel with the blade. im sure theres a reason for this but i dont know what it is.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well after reading the instructions i found that im suppose to, either push or pull the shoe in and that locks it in the 0 degree spot.


----------

